# Would this be overstocked?



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I just finished cycling my 20 gallon long (yay!), so I added 6 glolight tetras that I already had. I was thinking about this stocking:
12 glowlights
6 cories (juli or panda, not sure)
A couple red cherry shrimp, or a mystery snail
The tank is going to be moderately planted. Thanks.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think that's overstocked. You could do the shrimp (more than a couple) and the snail.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good. You could even add a bit more.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, so maybe I could get 8 cories?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea. Or a Betta!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I might try the betta, I do have an extra space in my divided ten gallon in case it doesn't work out..thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could certainly add more cories. They would really appreciate it. It looks like a great stocking level. The red cherry shrimp will reproduce so you don't need more than a couple of handfuls to start out with. 

Thing about the betta and shrimp, if the tank isn't heavily planted enough, the betta will hunt down and eat the shrimp. I raise RCS and add the culls to my betta tanks for a bit of extra algae cleaning, but more than often I see the bettas hunting down the shrimp. It's really one of those things that is one or the other.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1. I have had shrimp with bettas, but you need lots of hides.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, I'll keep that in mind. I'm just wondering, should I worry about feeding the shrimp, or will they find their own food?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If it's a small population of shrimp they will find their own food pretty well. They will also clean up the food leftover from your other fish. So just consider them fed when you feed you cories lol!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Alright, thanks! Btw, I love the pictures in your signature


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha! Thanks! Most of those shots are of my fish.


----------

